# My best red tailed hawk shots yet and a merlin



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 14, 2017)

third one of the red tailed hawk is uncropped the others are cropped a little bit
Adult red tailed hawk
1


Red tailed hawk_ by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
2


Red tailed hawk 2 by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
3


Red tailed hawk (Uncropped) by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


Merlin
4


Merlin by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 14, 2017)

Great set. I was wondering today if school had slowed your fun


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 14, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Great set. I was wondering today if school had slowed your fun


Thank you school ends at 2:30 for me now but i have to wait till dad gets home from work


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 14, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > Great set. I was wondering today if school had slowed your fun
> ...



I have worked in public work for 39 years now. Before that I did farm work and small jobs after school. Believe me when I say you aren't any more anxious for him to get home than he is himself lol.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 14, 2017)

Nicely done Logan.


----------



## rodbender (Sep 15, 2017)

Nice shots Logan


----------



## Pete620 (Sep 15, 2017)

Great shots


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 15, 2017)

Logan you really nailed the focus on these!  Great set.


----------



## Peeb (Sep 15, 2017)

Wow!  You got REALLY close, which is well-nigh impossible.  Well done!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 15, 2017)

Sweet set grasshopper


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 15, 2017)

Good stuff.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 15, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Nicely done Logan.





rodbender said:


> Nice shots Logan





Pete620 said:


> Great shots





SquarePeg said:


> Logan you really nailed the focus on these!  Great set.





Peeb said:


> Wow!  You got REALLY close, which is well-nigh impossible.  Well done!





jcdeboever said:


> Sweet set grasshopper





Gary A. said:


> Good stuff.







Thank you everyone.


----------



## Donde (Sep 17, 2017)

Especially like the merlin. I hardly ever saw those.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 17, 2017)

Donde said:


> Especially like the merlin. I hardly ever saw those.


Thank you do merlins come to Colombia?


----------



## Donde (Sep 17, 2017)

They are listed in the guide so they evidently do.


----------



## HavToNo (Sep 17, 2017)

Excellent set Logan. The only red tails I've gotten are from far away.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 17, 2017)

HavToNo said:


> Excellent set Logan. The only red tails I've gotten are from far away.


Thank you most of them are like that but this one lets us pull up in the car but if we get out it will fly away


----------



## pjaye (Sep 18, 2017)

Very nice set Logan!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 18, 2017)

pjaye said:


> Very nice set Logan!


Thank you


----------

